# S3 Wheels for sale



## Audi-Sport.net (May 1, 2002)

4 perfect 17" S-alloys
2 very good SP9000 (front)
2 good Pirelli S6000
all 1240 Euro's
mail me 
Will fit Golfs etc
Here's a pic








email: [email protected]


----------

